# Conseil restreint



## danalto

Bonjour, WR.  Du film *Forces Spéciales*: on est à l'Élysée, ou il y a une réunion aver le President. 
Ceci c'est un carton que je dois traduire.

Conseil restreint - Salon vert

Consiglio / Riunione riservata - Sala verde

???
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Dany,
Cosa intendi esattamente con "carton"? È un cartello appeso a una porta, o un sottotitolo, o ..?
In modo generico, non va bene "consiglio ristretto-salotto verde"?


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Dany,
> Cosa intendi esattamente con "carton"? È un cartello appeso a una porta, o un sottotitolo, o ..?
> In modo generico, non va bene "consiglio ristretto-salotto verde"?


Ciao! Carton = cartello (quelli che si vedono sui film per indicare luoghi, date, eccetera)
Non avevo pensato a Consiglio Ristretto (la soluzione era semplice...)
Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

> la soluzione era semplice...


Ma lo sai che sono un sempliciotto, semplicista... una persona semplice


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou caro! 

La forma usata più frequentemente è "Comitato ristretto del Consiglio (di Amministrazione)"   ... però anch'io sono una persona semplice!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna 
In questa occasione, sarà meglio restare semplici, credo. Grazie dell'informazione!
Bizz.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vero, Matou  ... ho infatti capito (un po' tardi, mi sa ) che Dani ha sempre bisogno di essere concisa!  
Bizz, bizz, bizz!


----------



## danalto

Anja.Ann said:


> Vero, Matou  ... ho infatti capito (un po' tardi, mi sa ) che Dani ha sempre bisogno di essere concisa!
> Bizz, bizz, bizz!


Anja, però...questa è una riunione con il Presidente francese, forse comitato non va, meglio consiglio! Merci!


----------

